# Like Button Weirdness



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Am I the only one that has to 'confirm' I want to "Like" a post, and even then I can't select a smiley - ie laughing or surprised.

Very odd


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2021)

Are you on tablet or physical keyboard ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Pooter keyboard


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Oct 2021)

I've had this in the past. It says something like ... "Are you _quite sure _you want to like this rubbish?"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Pooter keyboard



In which case nothing add at moment as I’m sure long pressing on a keyboard just brings up the sticky keys dialogue !


----------



## Scoosh (7 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Am I the only one that has to 'confirm' I want to "Like" a post, and even then I can't select a smiley - ie laughing or surprised.
> 
> Very odd


Maybe it's because it's such a rare event, 'the system' wants to ensure you really, really – like seriously, you really want to 'Like' this post ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Tell the boss to fix it Scooshy !


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Oops, he has all working normally now !


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Oops, broken again !


----------



## Scoosh (7 Oct 2021)

Ah ! Clearly not a BOSS issue – perhaps more of a boss issue ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Summat weird going on as I've just been able to put a smiley in. Last post I had to 'accept a like'.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Last post I had to 'accept a like'.


I didn't. And I can insert a smiley too - yay!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Archie_tect (7 Oct 2021)

Is a key sticking down on your keyboard? ... that usually happens to me... and why I've been striking through parts of the text I post!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Is a key sticking down on your keyboard? ... that usually happens to me... and why I've been striking through parts of the text I post!


I was struggling to log in on one site. It took me ages to notice that I'd accidentally put CAPS LOCK on!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Oct 2021)

@fossyant this confirming the like happens to me too, sometimes.
Rarely, actually, but it does happen.
Probably a system glitch: maybe CC's, maybe our systems ...


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2021)

@fossyant is seems this can happen if Javascript is disabled, or you click the _Like_ control before the page has finished loading (and the JavaScript has fully initialised).


----------

